# hmmm My new running record.. comment please



## Doom (29 Jul 2007)

Hey guys, I've become quiet the avid runner these days in prep for the military. Just was wondering if 12km in 54 m :45 s :43 ms is good timing? comments please


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2007)

Could be. If that's your personal best, keep at it to reduce it. It's not what we think is good, but what you consider your best effort.


----------



## Doom (30 Jul 2007)

Good point ill work on it for sure. I want to work up to 20 km in preperation for the CF.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (30 Jul 2007)

Doom,

That is a pretty good time - maintaining a pace of under 5min per km for 12km is impressive.  You will find there are a great deal of Canadian Forces members out there who cannot even run 12km, never mind keeping up a strong pace like that.  However, don't rest on your laurels, there will always be someone faster during unit and brigade harrier runs and sports days, so you'll want to keep your edge up!

I am assuming that this timing is for an unencumbered run.  I'd suggest that whatever training regime you have been following for running has been working out well for you.  It may be good to temper that with some weight-load work, running or shuffling carrying some weight.  Running is good - it is one of the bases for overall fitness.  However, being able to march long distances and carry a load is also important for many CF trades.

Don't kill yourself doing this - you will find that after your first encumbered session, your back and shoulders will ache in ways that you don't expect - no matter how much weight training, endurance or circuit training you do, the only thing that really accustoms the body to carrying a load for extended distances is to actually do it.

Set this as a goal: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/6_1_1.asp?id=800 and remember the hardest part is crossing the start line.

Best of luck.


----------



## Agent-0 (30 Jul 2007)

Pretty decent, I must say.

Now try to beat that time next time you run.


----------



## sigtech (30 Jul 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> Doom,
> 
> That is a pretty good time - maintaining a pace of under 5min per km for 12km is impressive.  You will find there are a great deal of Canadian Forces members out there who cannot even run 12km, never mind keeping up a strong pace like that.  However, don't rest on your laurels, there will always be someone faster during unit and brigade harrier runs and sports days, so you'll want to keep your edge up!
> 
> ...



Great time but I am one of those members that couldn't do a 12 K run, now a ruck march bring it on.

Keep it up but like Command-Sense-Act 105 said get use to moving with some Wight on your back. aerobic fitness is important but so is anaerobic and muscle endurance, sounds to me you have the aerobic well in hand, mix it up with a Wight baring march and some Wight training so you end it with good all around fitness.  I find many people in the forces are like me good at one or maybe two aspects of this but not a total all around fitness. If you can prepare for all forms of PT well GOOD ON YA.

BTW fantastic time on the run.... Last time I did 12km I did it faster..... but I was driving at the time  ;D


----------



## DVessey (25 Aug 2007)

As most of the members here have already pointed out, running is a great basis, but you need an all around fitness for the military.

I've been trying to spread this link far and wide:
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land_force_doctrine_training_system/ex_aita_trg/acim/courses/acim/acim.swf
Details the Army Fitness Manual as well as the new Combat Fitness Program(aka CrossFit).

I haven't trained a lot of long distance work in awhile, but I have heard reports that high intensity interval training has helped many a runner bring down their times when they hit a plateau.

Good Luck and Keep at it!


----------



## Armymedic (26 Aug 2007)

Well done, and keep running.

CF National quilifying times for men for 10 Km is under 45 mins, 21 km is under 1:35. You are woeking well toward those respectable goals.

The big question is...
how fast can you do 13 km with 40 lbs on your back?  >


----------

